# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Veel plassen en vervelend gevoel

## Dennis12345

Goedemiddag.

Sinds afgelopen weekend heb ik op het topje van mijn eikel (plasmondje zegmaar daar) een vervelend gevoel. Over het algemeen is het het meest gevoelig als ik net naar de wc ben geweest of er mee ''gespeeld'' heb.

Sinds maandag moet ik ook abnormaal vaak naar de wc om te plassen. Ik snap er niks van. Het is niet zo dat ik veel dorst heb dat is ongeveer het zelfde.

Ik heb een urine onderzoek laten doen (in zo'n potje) was allemaal goed zeiden ze.

Ik heb al wel sinds een aantal maanden vooral sochtends dat het plassen lastig op gang komt, als het eenmaal gaat gaat het ook goed. (zonder pijn en vloeiend).

Begin Juni heeft m'n ex mij wel oraal bevredigd. Maar kan me niet voorstellen dat dat er iets mee te maken heeft. 

Ik heb wel stress weet niet of dat een rol speelt.

Wie kan míj helpen of tips geven? (ben overigens 19 jaar, bijna 20)

Alvast hartstikke bedankt.

----------

